# Nicotinamide being really effective for social anxiety?



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

A few days ago I found a site that you could rate how good are different medications for social anxiety. Clonopin was rated first with something like 8.5 Xanax I think fourth with a rate of 7.7 (rating from 18 users) The weird part is that four people rated large amounts of nicotinamide (part of b3 vitamin) working as good as xanax 7.7 with someone that tried xanax before saying that nicotinamide works better :con 

The rating was from only four people as I said, but presumably all had SA. Any experiences with this?


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

hm...sounds like something worth trying since there are no real side effects, according to wikipedia.
"Animal studies show that nicotinamide has anti-anxiety (anxiolytic) properties. It may work in a way similar to benzodiazepines.[4]"


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. Vit. B3 sounds promising as an anti anxiety agent.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://orthomoleculartherapy.net/librar ... 3-p182.pdf

If you are interested in trying Vit. B3, look at page 4 of this document. It lists the details of a successful treatment using B3.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I've tried it twice the first time I took b/w 1000mg-1500mg a day for two weeks and felt nothing. The second time I took 500mg a day with aniracetam, and l-tyrosine for 3 weeks and still nothing.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Seredyn has high amounts of niacinamide in its formula. And i've heard of someone who reckoned they cured their SA with 100mg of niacinamide and the 600mg of Herb Rhodiola. What works for one does not necessarily work for another though.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you, I had no idea. I'm prescribed that for my skin, but I never take any of my medications.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi livingnsilence,

Did you tried Niacinamide or niacin(b3)?

Maybe these two react a little differently in lowering anxiety.

Also did you tried them just before a stressful social situation or as a regular supplement?


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi archaic,

Please try it and let us know, I am going to get some myself. 

I do not have any idea if you can develop a tolerance in the anxiolytic effects of nicotinamide or if the effects getting better with continuous use.

Maybe is best to take high doses only when needed.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I took niacinamide as a daily suplement. As I was reading up on it I found many reports that said plain niacin can cause flushing and other side affects when taken in high doses whereas niacinamide isn't as likely to cause it.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am currently taking Niacin (1000-2000mg/day divided in 4 doses). I get the characteristic flushing but it does not bother me much. As long as the vitamin works, I will continue taking it. 

Now, niacin can either be a mixture of the nicotinic acid and nicotinamide/niacinamide or nicotinic acid only. I am not sure which it is. Does anyone know?

Also, there is variable opinion on the best B3 form (nicotinic acid? nicotinamide?) to use for relieving anxiety + depression. 

Also, anyone have any positive experiences with Vit. B3?


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

I was only able to find Niacin in local vitamin stores, and I am not sure if I will try it, or order nicotinamide from an online source.


----------

